# My EUB Project



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, after being away from home for several months with work, then out of commission for knee surgery. I've finally made it back into the workshop and completed my EUB I started what seems like so long ago. It still needs set up but I'm going to let it settle in under string tension for a little bit before I do that.







[/IMG]







[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful work man!!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

that thing looks amazing great work Mark


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

AWESOME!!! I was wondering what happened to this one!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words guys. I'm totally pumped about this build I just plugged it in for the first time today and the sound is very very nice.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks fantastic - great work. EUB ? Electric Upright Bass ?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Looks fantastic - great work. EUB ? Electric Upright Bass ?


That is correct.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I can tell you all that this thing looks wayyyy better in person. (He makes guitars lots better than he takes pics, LOL). 

He's also recently refinished the PRS style guitar he made for me a couple of years ago. It was his first set neck and was a bit of a learning experience. I'll post some pics of the refin in a separate thread, just awesome.

Teaser pic:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I can tell you all that this thing looks wayyyy better in person. (He makes guitars lots better than he takes pics, LOL).
> 
> He's also recently refinished the PRS style guitar he made for me a couple of years ago. It was his first set neck and was a bit of a learning experience. I'll post some pics of the refin in a separate thread, just awesome.
> 
> Teaser pic:


Thanks for the kind words Dave. Me thinks your age is showing I made that guitar in 2005 not a couple of years ago. Check your Join date on this forum it was prior to that.lol It was my fourth guitar from scratch(did a kit first) and first set neck and Tune O Matic, first inlays that weren't dots. quite the learning experience. I thank you for the incouragement and opportunity.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> [/IMG][IMG][IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> This has to be the coolest bass I have ever seen !!
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks for the kind words Dave. Me thinks your age is showing I made that guitar in 2005 not a couple of years ago. Check your Join date on this forum it was prior to that.lol It was my fourth guitar from scratch(did a kit first) and first set neck and Tune O Matic, first inlays that weren't dots. quite the learning experience. I thank you for the incouragement and opportunity.


God Damn where did all that time go. I really can't believe that


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks for the kind words Dave. Me thinks your age is showing I made that guitar in 2005 not a couple of years ago. Check your Join date on this forum it was prior to that.


Hang on! So Davetcan is ... like, old !?!?! OMG! Does he have ... gray hair and everything @[email protected][email protected]?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Hang on! So Davetcan is ... like, old !?!?! OMG! Does he have ... gray hair and everything @[email protected][email protected]?


Oh very funny, LOL.

(at least I've still got it, the hair that is)


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Hang on! So Davetcan is ... like, old !?!?! OMG! Does he have ... gray hair and everything @[email protected][email protected]?


Not old enough to be a Rolling Stone or a Beatle. Lets just say his first MP3 player had a needle, a crank and a big horn for a speaker and was made by Victorola.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

greco said:


> This has to be the coolest bass I have ever seen !!
> 
> Again...Congratulations ! My admiration for your work is endless.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, You're not that far away, come on down and play it any time you want.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Every so often I miss my double bass, but this sort of thing would be way better for me. Great looking work!
I wonder...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks Dave, You're not that far away, come on down and play it any time you want.


Thanks very much for the kind invitation. However, I don't play bass. I have tried and can have "fun" using one string or doing some easy stuff using the pentatonic scale. BUT...no frets and I'd be totally lost....LOL.

Cheers

Dave


----------

